# Squeaking sound at quick take off from Stop Light.



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

Hi everyone.

When leaving a little faster than normal from a dead stop on a Stop Light, after a few feet I can hear for a fraction of a second a squeak coming from the rear end. 

Any ideas before I take it to Nissan? This behavior started a few week back.

Sounds to me like the pads release the rotor and then the squeak happens... but why does it only happen when the car I already moving for +-5 feet and not immediately?


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

*Issue fixed*

After the squeaking the car also started making a humming sound around 45 mph and a vibration that I could feel on the steering wheel and accelerator pedal.
Got the car back today...
Issue was a front driver side failed ball Bering.
Drove the car and all looks/feels fine now.


----------

